# Can I put a diaper on my calf Ferdy??



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I have a calf that is HORRIBLy sick. Right now he is in my garage and has had seizures. Not sure what is wrong although I have given him and tried everything there is to try. My question is..... he is in a pen that has plastic then newspapers then straw and I've cleaned it 4 times today but he is still getting wet. So I was wondering if I could buy a large child diaper or an adult diaper and strap on him somehow. Please give me your thoughts....... of course it would be changed about eevry hour or so. Thanks alot for your time!


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Is he running a fever ? Thant is the only reason I can think of for seizures. If not I would think of putting him down. You have been thru an allfull lot. As for diapers I think he would stay to wet and get a rash. He will also loose the fur from his urine.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

The last 2 times I've fed him he stood up to eat and urinated when he was done and I've been able to toss some papers under there real quick and catch most all of it. Usually poops too so I've been able to catch it all pretty quick! Very happy about that. I've used a bale of straw in one day! Oh well as long as he makes it i'm fine with using some straw.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Call your local vet. If he is worth all that trouble to you it is worth their cost.

Do you have access to sawdust to where you can put down a heavy layer in the pen?

Ken Scharabok


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

can you put pallets down on the floor to keep him up ?
and the urine will run under them, clean it out when he's in better condition.
Keep him well hydrated, if he is losing all his water he will die very quickly, he should see a vet right away if you want to keep him, but in the meantime he sounds like he needs an electrolyte drench, quick and easy packages are at the local feed store if you don't know how to make your own.
Good luck.


----------



## herefordman (Aug 24, 2004)

Is this the same calf that had a problem in the post 2/11/05 ???


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Yep that's the one. Here's an update~
He is NOT doing well. Still having seizures but they are worse when he's on his right side. Not sure what that could be? Stomach cramp? Internal injury? I went tonight to get raw milk and at $2 a gal and a gal a day I hope it helps! He's still alive and tried desperately all day long to get up and makes a mess. I've now got him on cedar chips (good deal from the amish) and that is soaking up some of the moisture but of course when laying 24/7 he still gets wet on the left side some. I've pretty much gave up on antibiotics as they aren't seeming to do any good although I'm still giving him LA200 every other day. An amish fella gave me a protien boost and something else I can't remember the name of to give him so I am trying that also. He eats well and urinates a LOT. Stools aren't bad. He nibbles hay. Had a vet out and he said it could be brain damage and didn't have a lot of hope but said we could try just wouldn't put any more moneys in. We have at LEAST $125 in meds alone and more incl formula. I've given him neomycin and probios. He likes when someone is out there with him but I can only get away so much with 3 kids. He won't keep a blanket on so I've resorted to taking a newspaper and tenting it over him. I figured if a homeless person can use one to keep warm so can he.
Anyway. . . . . . any suggestions are really appreciated!
http://community.webshots.com/user/jessamynrose


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

You need to up his fluid intake. Give him electrolytes2x a day and 3 bottles of milk a day. You have to get more into him than he is putting out. If there is no fever to treat I am afraid you are fighting a loosing battle. Brain damage as a calf can be handled , but in a 500lb animal it is dangerous. Sorry you are having such bad luck.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I assume you've taken his temp, right? I've had calves that were "off"...maybe mom stepped on their head, had them standing up so they fell on their head...whatever. A fever can cause similar symptoms, but can be treated.

If there's no fever, I myself would put him down. Seizures aren't fun.

Jena


----------

